# Kansas City Beginner's Beekeeping Class (March 16, 2013)



## Mrs.Ko (Jan 31, 2013)

Beginning Beekeeping Workshop Saturday, March 16, 2013
www.midwesternbeekeepers.org
The Midwestern Beekeeper’s Association will be conducting their 18th Annual Beginning Beekeeping Workshop - an all day event at the 3 Trails Camp, Kansas City, MO 64136. The agenda will include: Bee Biology; Equipment; Acquiring bees; Spring, Fall, and Winter Management; Bee Diseases and Pest Management; Educational Opportunities; Extracting Honey; Beekeeping Etiquette; Questions and Answers; Door Prizes; and a chance to win a complete colony of honey bees. $60 Registration Fee includes a Beekeeping Handbook, membership in the association, a monthly newsletter, refreshments, beverages, and lunch will be provided. Preregistration encouraged.
Beekeeping Supply Vendors will be on site. For more info visit www.midwesternbeekeepers.org


----------

